

How Skype onboards new users - metafunctor
http://www.useronboard.com/how-skype-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person behind this. If you have any questions, please just let
me know!

------
samuelhulick
Thank you very much for adding this, Metafunctor!

